# Pure Paws Love my eyes



## Smtf773 (Apr 8, 2015)

All,

Has anyone tried this yet?


https://store.purepaws.net/Love-My-Eyes-Kit-white_p_469.html


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

Dang, that is expensive. My poodle's breeder uses this on her white dogs: Dog NR Pack | Eye Stain Remover for Dogs


----------



## Daisy&Pearl (Oct 29, 2016)

I loved Pure Paws when I was grooming Daisy but it has been years since I have....


----------

